# WTB lace rock



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Looking to get some lace rock for a tank project. Ideally, looking for pieces 8-15in in size, about 75lbs. But I'll take smaller amount, as any bit will help. If you have any or know of anywhere in the area that carries it, please let me know.


----------



## wamblee2003 (May 20, 2004)

The most inexpensive I found was at store.seacorals.net/aqgrlaro.html
I do not remember the shipping however. maybe inexpensive also. Good luck


----------

